# Livestock Scale



## geniebell (May 15, 2014)

We are going to buy a scale...of course don't want to break the bank.  Will need to be able to weigh market hog and sheep.  Looking at the VS-660 with the cage.  Does anyone have that one, or have any recommendations for a scale?

Thanks!


----------



## SheepGirl (May 15, 2014)

I bought the VS660 (the $315 one) from this: http://www.scaleline.com/vet_scale.htm

Fast, FREE delivery. Reliable scale. I've had it 1.5 yrs now. It's rusting a little bit, despite being inside in our finished basement. I think that's from when I had it outside on the concrete patio weighing sheep and they peed on it and I never made sure it was completely dry after cleaning it. It also came with a rubber mat, however that was accidentally ran over with a lawn mower :-/ Anyway, it's a nice scale. It doesn't 'stabilize' the weight, so it kind of fluctuates as the animal moves around the scale. So I just take the highest or 2nd highest weight I see that appears most often.


----------



## geniebell (May 15, 2014)

SheepGirl said:


> I bought the VS660 (the $315 one) from this: http://www.scaleline.com/vet_scale.htm
> 
> Fast, FREE delivery. Reliable scale. I've had it 1.5 yrs now. It's rusting a little bit, despite being inside in our finished basement. I think that's from when I had it outside on the concrete patio weighing sheep and they peed on it and I never made sure it was completely dry after cleaning it. It also came with a rubber mat, however that was accidentally ran over with a lawn mower :-/ Anyway, it's a nice scale. It doesn't 'stabilize' the weight, so it kind of fluctuates as the animal moves around the scale. So I just take the highest or 2nd highest weight I see that appears most often.


Thanks! Hmmm...rusting has me concerned as I would like to buy the one with the cage and leave it up...just bring in the digital part. What do you think ?


----------



## SheepGirl (May 15, 2014)

I'm not sure it would rust if I had the rubber mat on it. But I don't so I think that's why it rusted? Maybe you can spray paint yours with an outdoor metal paint to help protect it some. Or put a roof overhead the cage.


----------



## geniebell (May 16, 2014)

Good ideas sheepGirl!  Hope to get one July/August, when next pig arrives.  Thanks!


----------

